# Revolutionary "Root" [FIXED]



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

so i maganed to gain s-off with the Revolutionary root tool...but not root access (checked with Root Checker basic app from the market)

what i want to know is why i do not have root access and do i really need it.

i know i would like to use an ASOP rom and get rid of sense.

but what exactly is the difference between s-off and root access, if i need root access, what am i doing wrong.

anything help and advice would be appreicated, and thanks in advance


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

Never mind....Please delete, figured it out


----------

